# Accuracy of Digital Radio Shack Meter compared to WM-61A + Audyssey mic



## nyt (Aug 25, 2009)

I posted this on the AVSforum as well. Posting here as well to see what others think or have measured.

So I have 3 mics now. I ran some comparative tests with all three mics with REW to compare accuracy.

It seems the low end of the Radio Shack meter is much more accurate than the calibration files everyone is using.

The 3 microphones are:

1) Digital Radio Shack meter 33-2055
2) Audyssey Microphone
3) WM-61A mic capsule based off of Linkwitz design, thanks to lilmike. More info on this will be posted later.

Running the RS meter without calibration, but with C-Weighted checked seems to be the most accurate, and close to the Audyssey mic and the WM-60AT mic capsule.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, nyt. I am also interested in what others think. The RS meter is a staple measurement device and there is much confusion over the conversion tables.


----------



## John White (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've been wondering about these since they are fairly inexpensive. Over on GS they don't have very many good things to say about them. 

I'd be at least interested in the SPL meter. 
Anyone know how I can get a level reading with a room mic through a lap top?

- john


----------

